# my husband girl friend



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

Been married 27 years. I filed for divorce. Thou I wanted to work though it because of all these years invested together. My husband CLAIMS too as well. Thou he's girlfriend whom he still allows to visit him and calls him wont leave him alone. Why???He feels sorry for her. At least this what he's what he telling me. Instead of him point blank telling her...he wants her to walk away on her own. He's truly about ready to lose his WHOLE FAMILY over her. Were suppose to attend marriage couseling nextweek but I truly feel I might not go. He can go alone. I told him we can not work on US as long as he has a girlfriend. And that he needed to end all contact with her. He wants the marriage couselor to tell him that? I'm so hurt and the hurt has turned to anger.
please advise.
Thank you so much!!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

So, he needs a third party to tell him that it's not okay to have a girlfriend when you are married?! Okay, I see your frustration clearly. That said, I would definitely take him up on marriage counseling. They may be more apt to make him see how his behavior is destroying your marriage....Individual counseling has less chance of working that way because they will be focused on him alone, not the marriage and likely will do more listening than offering marriage advice.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

You just updated on another thread. Amazing.



> I am experiencing this NOW. Took four years thou. Truth it took my 2 or 2.5 years to heal. I have started to dated some nothing serious or worth keeping. My ex is now texting. I love you blah blah blah. What's ironic...he trying get rid of her. I laugh!
> 
> Well, I told him NO. I can't go back. I guess theres a reason why windshield is bigger looking ahead. He disrepected me beyond belief. Time for me to SHINE!


----------

